# Insulation of pex tubing?



## acefurnacefixer (Nov 24, 2006)

"
PEX piping is freeze damage resistant and can expand and contract as water freezes and thaws within the tubing. No tubing material is freeze-break proof, however, and PEX should be installed using the same locally-prescribed insulation requirements to prevent freezing of any plumbing system. "

Sounds like some good ole r-13 between the joist will do the job.


http://www.ppfahome.org/pex/faqpex.html

Hope this helps........


----------



## hvacdesigner (May 21, 2006)

*PEX insulation*

007,
If... your basement is mostly underground and has little heat loss (windows, doors, etc.) then your basement would maintain approx. 55 degrees year round. With R-19 below your 1st floor radiant tubing, you are directing very little to the basement. All of the exposed transmission piping from the boiler out can add considerable heat to the basement. I would start with insulating the copper tubing with 1/2" wall armaflex and witness the results for a few days. If there is still too much heat in the basement for your liking, then move to insulating the PEX.


----------

